# Oaky woods beast!



## deathfromabove83 (Aug 26, 2012)

I got this big boy saturday down at oaky with my .17HMR.It was the only pig we seen all day.We did see a huge cotton mouth and a few turkey.


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 26, 2012)

That's a wooly booger. Good work.


----------



## weekender (Aug 26, 2012)

dang fine boar


----------



## snook24 (Aug 26, 2012)

nice!!!!


----------



## lc hunter (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice pig where did u hit him at with the .17


----------



## grizzlyblake (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## tkyklr1 (Aug 26, 2012)

That will make a nice mount!


----------



## cr4zygui (Aug 27, 2012)

Congratz.  Wish I saw something like that when I was down there


----------



## Supercracker (Aug 27, 2012)

that's a NICE pig!

Well done, especially with the .17


----------



## huntingonthefly (Aug 27, 2012)

WOW!!! u need a 8x10 of that photo too. Note, u got a booger on yer finger.


----------



## bfriendly (Aug 27, 2012)

SWEETNESS!  Man what a Pig!

BTW- with that .17 HMR, you had Plenty for that old boar!


----------



## Spurhunter1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Is this a public area? I am looking for something closer to go to other than all the way to South Florida to a buddys house.


----------



## Showman (Aug 27, 2012)

Where'd you shoot it at, Head or Heart/Lung area?

Sure you were glad you had someone with you to help drag that beast out of the woods.

Also, what type bullet did you use?  Surely not a ballistic tip (but I could be wrong).


----------



## j_seph (Aug 27, 2012)

Spurhunter1 said:


> Is this a public area? I am looking for something closer to go to other than all the way to South Florida to a buddys house.


Theres plenty of public areas in N. GA Mountains. Oaky Woods is a WMA down around Macon


----------



## j_seph (Aug 27, 2012)

Showman said:


> Where'd you shoot it at, Head or Heart/Lung area?
> 
> Sure you were glad you had someone with you to help drag that beast out of the woods.


^
and how many shots


----------



## saw tooth (Aug 27, 2012)

good hog


----------



## Jameskgti (Aug 27, 2012)

Hot - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - that's a fine looking hog my friend! Congrats!


----------



## bamaboy (Aug 27, 2012)

Thats a big ole hog!!! Nice shooting!!


----------



## deathfromabove83 (Aug 28, 2012)

one shot in the head!


----------



## Canyon (Aug 28, 2012)

deathfromabove83 said:


> one shot in the head!



Everyone underestimates the 17 HMR.  Its a beast of a lil gun and will slap clean the clock on a pigs head!


----------



## Showman (Aug 29, 2012)

I have one but would not use the ballistic tips on a hog, only FMJ or Copper Clad.  My brother popped one a couple years ago down at Elmodel with a ballistic tip and that hog got up and run off, not to be seen again.  He says he shot it between the eyes, it dropped, he turned to get his son's attention and get him to come to him, turned back and the hog showed him it's rear end as it made tracks for points unknown.  He said it would have gone at least 200# and if it had been DOA, was gonna call me to come help get it loaded and processed (not a problem).  Sam (my nephew) was amazed at how quick that Hog got up and was gone.


----------



## rigderunner (Aug 29, 2012)

Canyon said:


> Everyone underestimates the 17 HMR.  Its a beast of a lil gun and will slap clean the clock on a pigs head!



I had a 17 hmr and I couldnt hardly shoot anything with it I blew a squirrel and several coon in half they are deffinatley a bad lilttle gun


----------



## Showman (Aug 29, 2012)

Yep.  .17HMR is a bad little round.  Great for Groundhogs, Beavers, larger rodents, Yote's, and such.  Clean and cook a Squirrel on the fly though.


----------



## southernboy2147 (Aug 29, 2012)

thats a huge hawg. nice buddy congrats


----------



## Gamikatsu (Aug 30, 2012)

There are a lot of big hog in oaky... i have yet to get on them tho... my .22 WMR is ready to get some!


----------

